# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مكتبة نيل وفرات دوت كوم

## محب القراءة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
استفسار .. أرجو من الأخوة الرد ،، من منكم تعامل مع مكتبة نيل وفرات دوت كوم لأني وجدت لديها كتب كنت أبحث عنها .. هل هم أمناء في البيع ،،، وشكراً لكم ..

----------


## حامد ابراهيم

اشتر ما تشاء منها وأنت مطمئن.... أنها مثيل الأمازون للعرب  (مع فارق الضخامة طبعا) وفقك الله

----------


## محمد الجروان

انا تعاملت معهم و اشتريت ما يقارب العشرين كتابا 
تعاملهم ممتاز حتى انهم يرسلون لك اذا كانت نسخة الكتاب فيها تمزق او تلف و يخيرونك بين اتمام عملية البيع او استبدال او الغاء العمليه حتى لو كان التلف شيئا لا يذكر لكن يعيبهم امر واحد فقط هو ارتفاع السعر بالمقارنه مع السعر داخل المملكه خاصة اذا كان الكتاب كبيرا فسعر الشحن سيرفع عليك سعر الكتاب فنصيحتي ابحث عن الكتاب في المملكه قدر المستطاع و اجعل الموقع خيارك الاخير

----------


## محب القراءة

شكراً لك أخي حامد وأخي محمد على الرد ،،
للأسف لم أجد الكتب التي أبحث عنها في السعودية حتى إني ذهبت للبحث عنها في الكتب المستعملة وليس كل المكتبات طبعاً .. ولكن لم أجد شيئاً منها .. وقد وجدت ضالتي في مكتبة نيل وفرات دوت كوم ،، على العموم شكراً لكما على الرد والنصيحة ،، وبارك الله لكما في أعماركما ،، وجعلنا وإياكم من المقبولين في شهر رمضان المبارك ...

----------

